

Ginzametrics (YC S10) 2 Day Special - Part of YC Week - rgrieselhuber
http://appsumo.com/yc-week-ginzametrics-seo

======
noahkagan
I use it on okdork and appsumo. Personally it helps me find the keywords that
convert the best.

------
listic
Maybe I'm being dense, but can someone explain what I'm getting and how
exactly I'm supposed to be saving?

It says I get Starter plan, value $228, that is $19/month. I cannot see a plan
with such name nor price: <http://www.ginzametrics.com/pricing.html>

What are this service's unique selling points? Its "Feature Tour" shows:

SEO Dashboard Overview - I cannot read what is on X nor Y axis of this graph,
description doesn't say either and I cannot zoom in.

Monitor Search Engine Rankings - I'm not very much into SEO, but... am I
supposed to pay for this?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
The Starter Plan is only being through the duration of this deal, and is
available once you log in.

There are quite a few features in the menu on the left hand side in addition
to the page you mention (though I do need to make the screenshots zoomable -
thanks for the reminder).

> I'm not very much into SEO, but... am I supposed to pay for this?

There is an assumption that signing up for an SEO service would be proceeded
by some interest in SEO. ;-)

EDIT: changed the first sentence for clarification.

~~~
ig1
AppSumo should be careful with deals like this, I don't know what the case is
in the US, but under UK law if you make a sales offer you have to have sold
the product at the claimed full price previously (or otherwise make it very
clear that the product hasn't been sold before).

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Good to know. FWIW, the starter plan was available before the AppSumo deal
(though not for long - it began as an experiment) and is also available to any
other existing user. I just plan to turn it off after the deal ends to move
things over to my new pricing plans, but decided to keep it alive long enough
for this deal.

------
paraschopra
Just realized that you need to enter CC details in order to activate the 12
month offer. Should probably mention it on the offer page (or it just skipped
my eye)

~~~
noahkagan
Good call Paras. Updated.

~~~
paraschopra
Ginzametrics guys are helping me on Live chat regarding this. Their support
looks great!

------
randall
PS- Ginzametrics rules! In case my upvote wasn't enough of an endorsement.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks :-)

------
paolomaffei
What about sites and keywords in other languages? This would be useful to us
if it somehow didnt put a lot of english keywords together with the italian
ones

~~~
rgrieselhuber
That is supported. Usually people target one major market with each site, so
you could segment sites based on country, which defaults to the main language
in that country. If you have multiple languages in the same country, all on
the same site, you'll be interested in some upcoming features. :-)

------
bravura
I am already registered for the free ginzametrics plan. I just plonked down
$17 and got my code, but it says to use the code when I registered. How do I
use the code to Upgrade my existing plan?

 _[edit: After discussion with Ray, click on the Starter Plan on the Accounts
screen. Enter your code on the checkout form. The price will change from
$17/mo to $0. Enter your CC info (not charged), and submit.]_

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I'm online now to walk through any questions.

In order to use the upgrade, you can click on your plan name, choose the
starter plan and then enter the discount code on the order form. It will show
$0 for 12 months before you finalize the upgrade.

------
cullenking
Nice work Ray, glad to see more mentions of your service.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks!

------
processing
How many websites can you track with this package?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
This is for 1 site.

~~~
kawera
Should it be one site for the whole year or can I swap for another every few
months?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
It's the site that you set up the plan with. I haven't created the feature yet
that lets you swap plans like that but I probably will at some point.

